# Stealing my pics from Specktra



## prsfynestmami (Dec 3, 2006)

I need to rant, really. 

I own and run a domain and server space (which I PAID for).  I have a directory on there devoted to makeup pics so that I can save the images I post in these forums.  My server space comes with some really interesting statistical software that tells me exactly who has been visiting my site, seeing my pics, and what website referred them to my link.

It appears my photos have been *stolen* hotlinked and posted on Spanish, Arabic, German and Vietnamese forums... no wonder my bandwith is super high.

I wasn't even given due credit for my photos.

So from now on I will be forced to watermark every last one of my fotds.

[/rant]


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 3, 2006)

It's a very sad fact that folks think anything posted on the net is fair game for copying or linking to without credit.  Watermarks are indeed the way to go to stop this.  Some web servers allow you to prevent external websites linking to images stored on them.  It might be worth checking to see whether your server can do this by raising a support ticket with the hosting company.  You should still watermark them though.

Good luck!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that happened to you. I really like your FOTD's. Do what you gotta do to protect your art!!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah, your FOTDs are really nice so I can see why someone would want to post them. However, you have to protect yourself. It's just a good thing you were able to detect it. Alot of people don't even know their images are out there floating on someone else's page.


----------



## lara (Dec 3, 2006)

Watermark and use the inbuilt hotlink protection in Cpanel or Plesk


----------



## amoona (Dec 3, 2006)

ill that's horrible. I could understand someone admiring your work and posting it but without crediting you and providing a link to your website?! that's so rude!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Chicas, 

I did my magic in cpanel and hopefully the hotlinking issue will be taken care of... but I will need to do watermarks, which sucks because it distracts from the image - but gotta do what i've gotta do, right?


----------



## redambition (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 

 
_Thanks Chicas, 

I did my magic in cpanel and hopefully the hotlinking issue will be taken care of... but I will need to do watermarks, which sucks because it distracts from the image - but gotta do what i've gotta do, right?_

 

poor you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stolen piccies is not fun.

when you watermark, be careful to do it in a spot that can't be cropped out easily. I've seen people put a watermark right in the corner of their pic, and a bit of choppety chop in PS is all it would take to remove it if someone was intent on stealing the image and using it for themselves.

HTH.


----------



## user79 (Dec 4, 2006)

I also had to watermark all my Specktra pics because they were getting posted on other sites, and incredibly, one girl was even taking credit for it!

I don't mind at all if people post the pics elsewhere, but at least credit the person who did them.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 4, 2006)

ewww sorry to hear about that.......


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 4, 2006)

It is ridiculous. Reposting with credit? Fine, whatever. Reposting, HOTLINKING, etc? Not so much. 
I hope the watermarking and cpanel magic fixes it hon.


----------



## angelica (Dec 4, 2006)

That just sucks!!  I think that marking them is the best way to go, as long as you dont stop posting cause I love your posts!

And ....on a brighter note at least your known all over the world now


----------



## Raerae (Dec 4, 2006)

Heh...

Just remember, once you post it on the web, you can never get it back.  There are people out there that just save photo's of people.  Thats part of the reason why I dont post pics of anything besides my pets or objects anymore.  Once you hit that submit button, you have lost any and all control over anything you posted.  For better or for worse.


----------



## Raerae (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 

 
_And ....on a brighter note at least your known all over the world now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats not always a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The web isn't as anonomous as peolpe think.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 5, 2006)

aw, sorry to hear that...maybe put a watermark up? i hope that doesn't stop you from posting though, because you got some skills and i want to see them!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 5, 2006)

*I am so sorry to hear that this happened to you!! No wonder I see so many people watermarking their pictures...why must so many others be dishonest by stealing them?  For shame.  Anyway, I am sorry to hear you rant, and I hope that things get better with this issue for you - I love seeing your fotd's as they are very inspirational and very beautiful too!!*


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 5, 2006)

how do you watermark your pictures???


----------



## renaissancegirl (Jun 27, 2007)

Someone did that to me once (hotlinked my image on her blog).  I replaced the image they were hotlinking with a hilariously inappropriate image.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 28, 2007)

^^^Good one!!!


----------

